# bitter cold and snow



## bevann (Feb 15, 2015)

thinking of all my forum friends in this extreme weather.Hope all of you and your critters are safe and warm.Here in DE we are having unusually cold temps and high winds.Left 1 mare out last night with shelter but she didn't use it.She came in for breakfast Am and was covered in snow and shivering.G ot her in and cleaned off snow,gave her warm water with breakfast in it,put her under my Kalglo heater and into a dry stall with lots of hay.down to 2 tonight so she will be in ans well as 2 boarders.this week does not look good temp wise for us.so far not much snow but we may be getting that mid week.My house is very old so I'm hoping my pipes are ok./Can't imagine what other folks are going through especially in New England.Saying my prayers for all in bad weather situations.Please keep checking in to let us know you are ok.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 15, 2015)

Yesterday we were 80 and today we are below freezing, with teens predicted tonight, with freezing rain. Yesterday my horses were burdened with hot fur. Today they are glad of their fur coats.

Sure hope your pipes don't freeze! The wind is the worst part.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 15, 2015)

It's been cold here, but we are used to it, a little... -17 was the low last night and it's not looking much better for tonight...thankfully we haven't had a ton of new snow though, but its still blowing and drifting. I dont even want to see my propane/electric bill coming up.


----------



## bevann (Feb 16, 2015)

No water in the house.Karl thinks pump is frozen(heat lamp on it &in room with gas heaters on)My bet is on frozen pipes under the house which run under the drive and up outside walls.Thank goodness heater is closed circuit hot water and house is warm.Barn water and well is ok so we can haul water to flush toilet.Water in the barn for the animals is priority.I can deal without for a while. Snow [predicted for tonight 6-12 inches and more very frigid temps in this week.When it is 100 degrees this summer I must remember not to complain-at least pipes will be ok.Thinking about everyone in cold and snowy areas.Stay safe and warm.


----------



## bevann (Feb 17, 2015)

We have heat and are nice and toasty.Got 6+inches of snow during the night but still no water in house.Friend(my heater guy)came to check heater-it's ok and said it is my water pump.Called several plumbers-all swamped due to extreme weather.1 man I called last night got here today&said it is not pump-it is the bladder tank.NO frozen pipes-this tank is easier to fix than pipes.He will get that and be back tomorrow to fix it. I can live with 1 more day without water and just haul from barn.Toilet flushes fine with bucket water, house dogs have water and dirty dishes in sink can wait. Life is good here on the farm since all critters are doing well and all except 1 got out today.Kids in this neighborhood are sledding down the hill made by our $3,000,000 overpass at the corner of my farm.Glad to see my tax dollars gave smiles to some kids.Spring will be here soon.I'm ready any time.


----------



## amysue (Feb 17, 2015)

We have over 2ft of snow on the ground and more is falling daily. Gusty winds keep drifting the snow up over 4ft in places. Bitter cold this past weekend, -20° one night and supposed to be low again tomorrow. Had to shovel off all the barn roofs, then use the payloader to move the snow piles just to make the barn yard navigable. Im ready for spring.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, I'm happy you started a winter vent thread. My back hurts so bad I scream every time I try to sit down. All from chopping ice and bringing frozen buckets in the house. When it rains it pours, or maybe I should say when it snows it storms. We had been very lucky weather wise, now we are freezing. We only have wood stoves for heat and are about to run out of wood since we have had to over use. I babysat over the holiday and when driving home Monday morning my check engine light came on, so now I need to call the machinic, and not sure were the money is going to come from. I'll make that call this morning since roads are now cloeared, but the weatherman is predicted more snow this evening. Horses are doing fine, colts were so funny the other day they would run out of their shed, grab a mouthfulo of hay, then run back in to the shed the wind was so bad. Hope everyone stays safe, feels good to get that vent out.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 18, 2015)

Good thread. I have fallen so many times this winter on the ice and snow. Trying to get around on a sprained ankle. More chores to do with the bitter cold. The silage froze on the wall of the silo and my guys had to climb the silo and chop with hatchets to get the unloader working again to get feed to the cows. The barn cleaner chain freezes solid every night and we chop ice with a pry bar so we can get the manure out of the barn. My husband has been farming this dairy all his life and cannot remember any winter where every water bowl in the entire barn (49) had be thawed. We thaw the old way with buckets of hot water and pour with cups and catch the hot water. Have to work quickly because as soon as we finish the grain to the cows they start breaking the bowls wanting water. Our weaverline feed cart keeps snapping off set screws and my guys lay on the ground under the thing for repairs seems like every few nights. Our outside water bowl froze and broke off so I had to run a hose and take a bucket out to the barn yard to feed the heifers. That was actually funny because I raised them from babies and they love me and breathe in my hair and give me kisses and then try to take the muck bucket away from me to play with. Its 5 below 0 this morning but at least it is not windy. Not much sleep for the weary farmers last few weeks. Milking time gets later and later with all the extra work due to the extreme cold. Got home at 1:30 am the other night and back up at 6 am.

Oh well... makes you appreciate the little stuff. Still waiting for a good day to celebrate my December 30th birthday. LOL. we keep talking about it

My southern bred new puppy really loves the snow though... enjoy some funny photos of him playing and face planting in the snow yesterday.







My mom asked me yesterday "is it still worth it" about the farming part of my life.

I still have to say yes.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 18, 2015)

OK -- I hate cold & snow!!!! we've had a "relatively" mild winter here until the snow yesterday. Only 5 inches but cold, cold, cold!! Some change over to freezing rain put a hard crust on the snow. Talk about slip & slide! Bad winds for 2 days prior, blew some things out and off -- now have to do repair in snow and wait for melt to find the other stuff. Some heated tubs help but, some have no electric available to field, so chop and haul hot water. Seems you just get first round done and time for second one. Of course flowing water in fields is not available with the cold BUT snow into tubs and hot water on that have helped. I'm in Franklin, VA, just 50 miles from Va Beach and 12 miles from NC line. Supposed to snow again tonight, lightly, and be 20 tomorrow & next day for high temps.. I'm trying to "enjoy" the sun today and the balmy 34 degrees! The crust is so bad that in some places it doesn't even crunch under my weight. You guys with the below 0 temps, wow!! I just cannot imagine. These here are all I can handle.

Minis are very, very carefully walking in a small area.....not their entire field......they are cautious of the ice, too. My dairy goats won't even leave their barn stalls.

Most of our weather here is far better than this but, we generally have a week or two when we have these extremes. This is my week, it seems! It's that time of the year. I cannot wait for Spring!!


----------



## bevann (Feb 18, 2015)

WE HAVE WATER IN THE HOUSE!!!!Plumber came yesterday to assess the situation and it was not my pump just the bladder tank.Should be less expensive-he will mail the bill. I can take a shower and wash my hair after barn chores are done tonight. My dogs still adore me in spite of not having a shower in several days.Hope everybody is staying safe and warm.we are getting hit with very low temps again on TH&Fri and very low at night.Like you Bess, can't wait for spring.Was ready an article yesterday about things to do in your garden now to be ready to plant soon.Are you kidding?Can't even see where the garden is.May try to get off the farm if I can get my car out.Shoveled lots today but not enough.Couldn't get to back therapy on Mon-maybe Fri.I think I really need to go.Hurry up Spring.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 18, 2015)

It was 31 below here last night; supposed to be about the same tonight. 4 below was the high today. We have an extreme cold warning in effect because of the windchill (somewhere around 50 below) but really it isn't that bad. I haul hot water out to the horses twice a day--that takes most of the ice out of the trough and pails (strainer scoops out any free floating chunks of ice) The pails freeze quite hard between hot water runs but the big trough usually isn't too bad.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 19, 2015)

O my dears! I feel for you. We never have that deep of snowfall, but we've had our share of ice storms, cold and power outages. Keeping water thawed is a huge challenge. I never fill the heated water tank full any more when a storm is predicted. The time I did, the wind blew the water over the side into an ice waterfall and the ground around was black ice. The horses could not get near to drink. Had to haul sand to put around the ground by the tank so they could walk up to drink.

Our wood stove is our only heat when the power goes out. It's wonderful, but the wood disappears fast. And the generator is great, but keeping the thirsty beast supplied is another challenge.

And after the storm passes, there is the aftermath of mud and debris cleanup!

We feel lucky that the storm just nicked us this time.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 19, 2015)

Snow has been melting on the roof and some slid down and dislocated some sofit from the house and I can't open the side door now without a long broom handle to lift it out of the way. Guess it will get put back up as soon as it warms up a little since hubby can't stand on a ladder in the snow and ice. The ice melting is rather pretty to look at. I'm taking my truck to the shop today since the engine service light came on, hope it isn't anything serious, it's our only 4 wheel drive. We are running out of firewood and now it is going to be freezing this weekend. Hubby is talking about cutting up a down tree that is back in the woods, but it will be hard to get the pieces up to the splitter in all this snow. Well we will survive. stay safe and I'm thankful I'm not in Boston.


----------



## chandab (Feb 19, 2015)

Got any plain pallets around? There would be staples to clean up, but they should burn nicely.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh Bevann- we are in the predicament you were in today! No water! Waiting for the well guys to come out. Had water when I first got up. Washed my face, etc. MInis are in the barn til tomorrow morning due to -25 to -30 degree below wind chills. I filled a drywall mud bucket with hot water this morning to help take the chill off the freezing water buckets. Started to fill another bucket in the barn and noticed the stream was only half the size it usually is. Got about one bucket filled and the stream became tiny. So I shut it off. Everyone got fresh water at least. But it will probably be frozen by or before noon. Put a band aid over the handle on the toilet to remind myself not to flush-LOL! Glad I have hand sanitizer and wipes-only washing I can do is with those. Blessing the electric is on- and hopefully that will stay on.




Of course, this old farm 'cottage' is drafty though. But better than no heat. I hope the water problem is not too expensive. I am still not working and we have so much horse expensive coming up with our annual Midwest Horse Fair in April, vaccinations, coggins, etc. etc. (not to mention usual utilities and the bills!). Usually I get frustrated, blue and irritated in January. This year it's this month- February. One week to go- hurray- March. So glad to vent here. Helps realize there are others in the same boat or (bless them) worse off. Things will get better. One blessing- the sun's out!


----------



## bevann (Feb 19, 2015)

Got off the farm today and went to town.Breakfast at Hardee's and went to deposit money so I don't have rubber checks.we got more snow last night-not much, but snow is drifting badly.I'm sure by AM tomorrow my drive will be drifted shut.No back therapy again.Back is doing ok in spite of moving snow and hauling many water buckets.Now knee is acting up again-I'm sure from slipping and sliding on snow and carrying many buckets of water and poop.If I ever get the knee and back healed at the same time I'm going to celebrate.Stay safe and warm everyone so we can have a party when spring gets here. Just a reminder-when weather is nice draw water and store somewhere for future use.I have a gas heater in my milkhouse where barn water pump is and several muck buckets.They are always filled with water.Frozen pipes in winter and no electric in summer due to storms -no problem.there is always enough water for 2 or 3 meals.Better safe than sorry


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 19, 2015)

As predicted, temps were 14 this AM with wind chill bringing it to 6 ! Tomorrow entire thing repeats but, with all numbers going down by another 7-10 degrees. WOW -- that's 0 or below. I am NOT liking this. All animals were in their sheds/barns as I began the AM "hot water brigade" --



--- and REALLY questioned myself as to why I am still doing this thing!!! But, some soft muzzles and little whinnies told me why. Alas, I came in to warm up, feed mom (who lives with me since the Altzhimer's thing) and prepare myself for the next round.

Not wanting to get depressed, I researched some of my Spring garden plans, where to buy the Bees & nucs for my daughter's b'day and pulled some seed for inspection. The flower porn catalogs have been arriving. Always hard to limit yourself but, I am going to -- I AM, I AM, I AM!! We'll see how that goes. Hope to expand some things that use for my goats, add others and work to improve the graze area with more of the weeds they enjoy. Ambitious but, hopefully will prove to be helpful with feed costs.

So you guys with feet of snow and below zero temps -- try to picture a great garden, full of flowers & wonderful veggies!! We all have plenty of free fertilizer, right? LOL I can just see those tomatoes in my daydreams.

For those with the water, heat, repair issues -- been there, done that, and hoping I do not have more this year. We can sympathize with one another as we also VENT -- even my OLD feral cat showed up for a warm meal last night. So, at about midnight he got it -- rascal! That was on my way out to extra hay in barn for those 5 goats & one old stally (31 y/o) --- stall cleaning will be a challenge in a couple weeks!!!!!


----------



## Minimor (Feb 19, 2015)

38 below here this morning. But--not much wind.

Horses are all outside--they have sheds but mostly they stay around the round bales.

Water tubs weren't froze very hard....my truck started (no garage but it was plugged in all night) no problem, roads are good...so it's an okay day.

And--it is warming up today, tonight should be only 10F so that's almost spring weather!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 19, 2015)

Minimor - I've now been away from MT long enough that I don't remember all that we did. We just did it. I DO remember coming down here with a plug for my vehicle and wondering where to plug in at that first winter - all the southerners thought I'd lost my mind!

For us here - this down to 0 is a BIG DEAL. We are thinking we'll clean out the boxes in front of the fireplace and bring in some wood - might be running that tonight instead of so much heat... Hadn't been worried about it (actually I wanted to have it checked before we lay/light a fire)... but this is cold.

I had my daughter water for us last Friday and none of us "back-checked her"... Of course, she's now an adult, been around horses all her life and shouldn't have had to, but... The hose was left hooked up and undrained and by Saturday had frozen solid - not just the 100 ft of hose (at least the other 3 hoses hadn't also been hooked up), but the short bit of hose attached to the water spigot (what horse farm has a spigot instead of a "frost free" water hydrant that drains down to earth?) and appeared to be down into the ground. Saturday got to 40* at the warmest (was just above freezing w/ windchill) - it didn't thaw! YIKES. Sooo... Sunday wasn't any warmer - I hauled water in a trash can and another big water can from the house. Also an outdoor spigot (and not very sturdy, either) - have to be careful not to break it when hooking/un hooking the hose. So far, so good. Ponies healthy, drinking fine and looking ok. So after watering, I left some detailed instructions with both family and our boarder for Monday (I was working)...

Hmmm... Things didn't go so well. Hose now unhooked and partially thawed, but standpipe & spigot w/ short hose damaged. W/ the "snow" (freezing rain/sleet/ICE) that hit Mon nite/Tuesday, I didn't have work - so took over the watering again. Found out that while everyone else had been working on water hose - hose ends left in drive path. Think I flattened two (one a brand new hose -



..). A very frustrating day - sliding around on the ice while hauling water. Couldn't it wait until next week when I get the new tires on the truck tomorrow? Guess not. Wednesday better - have the watering "thing" down pat, in a rhythm with breaking ice and hauling the water.

Today ... OMG This cold can just clear up and go away. The bit of thaw we had - re-froze. The area from the back yard fence into the chicken coop area is a solid sheet of ice - even after I took the shovel and broke it up last nite. BUT I managed to keep feet under me - chix are now watered and fed and hope they are warm enough... My young chickens (6 cuckoo Marans, 4 buff Wyandottes, 10 EEs) - have steadily died in this cold weather since I brought my older hens/rooster home. I combined them into the one big coop - a bad idea now - but didn't (and still don't) have the other big coop/pen ready. I have all of the Wyandottes, only 3 of the Marans left and yesterday the last EE succumbed. Not sure exactly why - the cold didn't bother them before I brought the older ones home, too. Maybe something with the older ones? Had two other chickens die as well - so not just my young ones... Hmmm.... We are wondering if there is something in the ground or the fencing of the coop/pen? "Roo" the little bantam rooster got out of the pen I'd put all the roosters in - he's gone. We do have hawks here - Larry thinks that one got him. I need to process the other 4 barnyard roosters - then put the blue Ameraucana in with the other hens that are old enough once they are laying well... I wanted to get more chickens but for right now - that's on hold. My 3 temporary chicken hoop coops are still over at my friends' place - when they come over here the heavy one will stay out by the other coops here. But the two lighter ones, I want to put out in one section of the pasture. I'd like to get broiler chickens - until this bitter cold clears - that is another animal project that is on hold...

Larry and I are still looking at/thinking about a pair of small dairy goats (Pygmy's, Nigerian Dwarfs or Kinder goats)... Want to have some goat milk for different products, goat manure for mixed type compost and meat... Plus we've both enjoyed when we've visited goats at various farms and at the fairs. Until we decide on what breed well again that's another project on hold. Probably a good thing right now - with this cold, we are both feeling VERY OVERWHELMED... But this too shall pass.

Got the truck serviced last week and REALLY GLAD I did. Running better, starting with ease and getting better gas usage (thank goodness - since it's spent more time idling than going down the road the last 3 days).

With the cold temps tonight - we'll be running water in every sink and will have heater hooked up in kitchen and bathrooms to make sure we don't freeze. Hope nothing happens to the spigot outside - we need it. The sinks and tubs in the house aren't set up with right type of spigots to allow attachment of hoses. I got caught up on laundry today - thankfully.

Spring can come - we'll have lots of projects this summer! Plan on replacing spigot on outside of back of house to make a better/heavier duty one that will allow easier hook up of hose (s). Will need to replace the stand pipe that split the week after we moved in - with a proper frost free, pull up handle water pump. Will also need to replace the one out in the pasture by the "barn". I'm really surprised that these folks used such light weight spigots - I hope that they survive the daily wear/tear of hooking/unhooking hoses by different people until we can get them all upgraded to heavy duty ones...

I was looking at seed today, too! Larry looked at me and we had a good laugh. We DO want to be able to grow our own veggies and some fruit too. It's supposed to be "easy" and doable... I finally admitted - well - " I have to see how many plants I can kill off this year..." ... "Ooooo , that's what you're doing..." I think I spent about $250 on started plants and seeds last year - maybe got 3 green peppers and a handful of tomatoes. A few cucumbers and squash. Didn't know you could kill carrots! Ah well. Won't be using our ponies composted manure yet (haven't even picked any up yet to compost!) - will have to sit for a couple of years before I do that. So will also need to buy soil/growing medium to grow with... NOT putting a garden directly into the ground here - sandy soil and cats/dogs plus eventually the chickens will be loose... Will be doing raised bed square foot gardens and maybe a growing barrel or two (with worms no less - think I'll be able to keep them alive all summer?). They look do-able, anyway! We shall see.

With all the rain we get here - we need to do water catch barrels. Course - another project - none of the buildings here are guttered. Learning curves and more money. Hmmm....

I went thru some boxes today - but didn't really unpack any. Want to start setting up the new craft room - but hard to do when Larry is home and asleep and the dogs go crazy when I go out to shop for a while, then come back in. No danger of someone walking in on us - this crew is barking ferocious. Larry is sleeping in - it's almost 9 pm and I'm winding down...





Some very EXCITING news! While checking with various vets that can make farm calls to this new farm, one of the receptionists (I almost had a heart attack when she said it would be $300-400 to castrate one pony/mini and we are planning on doing 4 - well some aren't mine, but!) let out that State (NCSU Vet program) was doing a "gelding party" - either low cost or no charge. Of course it would be vet students doing the surgeries. After checking around with some other vets - I called back and set an appointment for a farm call to meet the new vet and have him do 3 teeth floats & take a look at our herd. Then I got the phone number contact for State and called - left a message. Was called back - I was able to procure 4 spots on the 1st day (they are doing 2 this spring and 1 in the fall). The downfall - it's a Monday - hard for me to get it off. Wasn't sure how I was going to do that - but I managed! Thank goodness! Ordered spring vaccines, they arrived yesterday and they will be given this weekend so that the ponies are ready to go "get the deed done". In just two weeks! Yep, this cold can clear up - I don't want to deal with freshly castrated ponies in this bitter cold.

Temp is dropping - it's down to 19* with a wind chill of 10*. The indoor temp says 64* and the heat pump hasn't shut off in quite some time. I hate to see what our power bill is going to be. Off to finish the dishes ...


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well needless to say my truck is still running but not fixed. It cost 158.00 just to change the oil and hook up the computer to tell me what is wrong. It needs to go back to the maechanic that worked on my muffler system in Nov. 2013, they replace my exhaust and the oxegen scensor and did some welding at a cost of $1600. Hum, plus I need new brakes at a cost of almot $500 and have an oil leak that needs repaired at a cost of almost $600. Can't catch a break. I did clean out my indoor training barn since I'm no longer breeding or showing I took down the round pen, but left the stalls up,(in case of emergency). So hubby can pull the splitter in there. The next snow fall is supposed to move in tomorrow around lunch, so hopefully they can get a downed, seasoned tree cut up and moved into the indoor barn before it comes. It is somewhat warm in there and dry.

for those of us that work outside in this weather alot and have dry cracked hands, my dermatoligist recommended Eucerin healing cream, I've not had a problem this year using it. I do have to say as cold as it is, it's better then the heat of July and August. I'm looking forward to gardening and canning.


----------



## bevann (Feb 20, 2015)

Made it through the night with nothing frozen.Heater cranked up to 75 and closed door to laundry room where heater is and opened hatch to let warm air go under the house into crawl space.My house is very old and built on logs with flattened tops.We have done many renovations but it is still and old house.In 1990 we insulated from the outside with 1 inch blue board,Tyvek and new siding and new thermopane windows.I can't imagine how cold it got when the house was first built with no insulation or central heat.Not sure of the age of the house, but my deed goes back to pre civil war in 1856. wish it could talk and tell me about the people who lived here. Cold again tonight but not as bad as last night.Then more snow on Sat changing to rain.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 20, 2015)

This AM woke to -3 and frozen pipes in barn and at dtrs trailer. My deep well services us ..... so pipes thru barn and underground to lower fields and her place. Thankfully, nothing busted. But, it was sooooo cold to work. Of course, plumbers are totally booked!! Two hairdryers and a few hours to unwrap, thaw, re-wrap -- bigger and better -- got the job done. Told her to let the water have a slight solid run, not a drip! My house was fine and I had the daily hot water run, then the thaw.

Like everyone else, just working thru the problems and hoping this cold leaves soon. We have hit record cold that hasn't occurred in 119 years!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do NOT want to be part of any more of these record breakers. LOL I'm tired. Our weather is normally far more moderate. The "bad" winters have a couple weeks of 20-30, snow every few years and then normally only a couple inches. We average mid 30-40 winter days, some freeze temp nights, except of some short hits of worse. The area is usually nice. This week is NOT.

Several main water line breaks in the surrounding cities. Old pipes, too cold.

Hoping we ALL get warm soon.  Those temps in Canada are scary!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 20, 2015)

Scary - you bet. I too, want to quit setting records!

I'm very glad that we didn't have to set up the fireplace last nite. It's supposed to be around 50* Sunday?? GREAT - I'm ready for it!

So - took the truck in for the new tires. First I was surprised on our road! I haven't been out since Monday - no reason since my job closed down for 3 days. There were areas on our dirt road that were solid sheets of ice - I have no idea how my hubby's car has made it back and forth (he did state that it's been a little "hairy" a couple of times). Dropped truck, made it home for the new vet to visit with me and do 3 floats and a coggins. Broke ice on buckets and tanks, hauled water and got into house for lunch. Larry made it back from a run to pharmacy - I'd just finished a sandwich and he asked if I wanted some soup before we headed back out. It was a NICE lunch - shared (not a common occurrence in 26 yrs of marriage on opposite shift/work schedules). Then the shop called - said truck was ready. We went back into town to get it - and they said there was a problem with the ball joints and the pittman arm/tie rods (pittman arm/tie rods we knew about). Let's just say the price isn't in the budget now... Hmm - know we had that worked on in 2013 - to the tune of a lot of money (1500)... They shook their heads and say - NO, that's not been replaced recently - and if so, we needed to take it back and talk with them. Well, I've had major work done on the truck by two different shops - but receipts hadn't been staying in the truck and were all packed (some were in truck - not the one I know we'd had done)...

So I left a message for the one shop and the other - # disconnected. After picking up needles/syringes for the vaccines that arrived & dropping off 5 for a friend, I went by the other shop (not sure how I'd gotten thru to them in past - I had the number wrong in my phone). They quite nicely printed off the invoices for work done - and yep - all 4 ball joints had been replaced and I had the $ about right (it included some other work) - had the date wrong as it was done in 2012. So 2 1/2 yrs... The young man dealing with me/invoices said it is a bit unusual for them to need to be replaced already - but depended on the "use of the truck". Well - it's seen some mileage! It's a road truck - to work, to town & out of state runs - and it's a work truck - hay, feed, trailer w/ household goods, trailers w/ ponies and equipment - hauling water when water lines in pasture are frozen. BUT it certainly hasn't seen any "real" 4 wheeling... He said to bring it in tomorrow to be looked at - between 7 and noon - no appointment (and I will have to leave it again... or sit and wait for a while).

UGHHHH!


----------



## chandab (Feb 20, 2015)

We are having a moderate winter for us, so not too horrible at the moment, but calving is coming, so it'll probably turn ugly then. today, we finished adding more insulation to our "attic" space (barely a crawl space, since this is an older double wide), added quite a bit of new blow in insulation. Waiting for the weather to turn, so we can see just how much it helps.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 21, 2015)

I am whipped. Our manure spreader has frozen solid several days this week. Chopping frozen poo slop with hatchets and pick ax and running hot water on it is getting old. Totally exhausted of the 18+ hour days working in the bitter cold.

My friend suggested using chap stick on my finger splits. It is helping a bunch. Stuck my hand on the gate this morning, should not have tested the water temp before grabbing the gate. I warm my goat water, but the horses prefer their water cooler and I forgot which bucket was which.... My barn cats are smart.. as soon as the calves lay down in the straw, the cats move in and lay on the calves. Sharing warmth and all are happy.

Dreaming of sleep and warmer weather. sigh.

I highly recommend a heated mattress pad. Saves me at night. My pup has already caught on. I say, "ready for bed?" and he gallops upstairs and launches in the bed... lays down and doesn't move a hair all night. too cute.

stay warm folks... more snow today. UGH.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 21, 2015)

Extreme cold warning in effect here; windchill is 21 below, actual temp around 4 below...but it doesn't feel that cold. I've been out doing chores with just a sweatshirt, no coat on, and I am not cold.

It would bug me no end to have things, like water lines, freezing up at temperatures milder than 20 below (which is where it needs to be before we have trouble with our water in this drafty trailer house).

I took hot water out last night at about 8 pm--temp last night was about 23 below--and at 10 this morning the 100 gal tank was not froze over hard--the horses were able to push on the ice, break it, and drink. Sure beats using the smaller water tubs I used other winters --they always freeze too hard.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 22, 2015)

The different areas have cold & wind that "varies" as to the feel of the intensity -- although it's all cold!!! The moisture in the air and the persons acclimation seem to help with tolerating it. Some of you think 5 degree is balmy, LOL. I remember being in FLA and when it got to 40 the "natives" felt it as 40 below.

For me, one of the hardest issues -- once I have persuaded myself that I COULD and MUST tolerate and get chores done -- is the actual length of time it takes to accomplish it all. Seems you just get through round one and it's time to do it all again. Just consumes your entire day, if you have several animals to handle (don't we all?).

I swear, when I went to milk my goat 2 nights ago that it was frozen up -- she was not enjoying the procedure and is normally a great gal to milk, easy let down, etc. But, she really wasn't wanting to do it....me either. That milk was chilled in the jar by the time I left the barn! LOL I hugged and thanked her as usual but, added an apology, too. Next day several degrees warmer and a more "usual" milking.

The end result -- they didn't ask to be mine and I owe them their care. I CANNOT WAIT FOR SPRING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 22, 2015)

For split skin on fingers the best thing I've tried is Neosporin then cover with a bandaid at night. By morning, fingers will be much better.

A new storm blew in this morning. So far just strong winds but snow is on the way. Chickens are blown around when they venture out. The wind makes the horses really frisky!

Wood on the porch, handy for the stove. Reviewing my weather diary for the past 11 years, Palm Sunday is the last day we've used the wood stove. Winter isn't over yet.


----------



## bevann (Feb 22, 2015)

Warmer temps here today and lots of melting snow.Very difficult getting to the barn this AM since stuff on bottom is still frozen and very icy.My bad knee was getting better after pool therapy ,now after dealing with this weather I feel like I am back to beginning.Snow on top is very wet and mushy.warm temps today and then part of Monday but very cold again Mon night so this stuff will freeze again.May not be able to get barn door open Tues morning since water lays under the spot where door slides.Hurry up spring.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 22, 2015)

Well we our getting our first winter weather tonight and tomorrow. We have already had two trucks stuck in mud tonight in the rain. That was fun. Lol. We have already closed schools down for tomorrow. Lol. We don't play here in Louisiana! They say ice and snow and we start shutting everything down! Then everyone rides around checking it all out the next day! Well not everyone, but we are part of the ones who do! I hope everyone stays safe and warm.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 24, 2015)

Soooooo......I'd PLANNED on taking pictures of these little beauties to cheer everyone up with today. We were forecasted a dusting of snow.....







I guess the forecaster was from Boston and considered this a dusting--compared to 8 FEET!!


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 24, 2015)

Sigh! Seems never ending- doesn't it??? No matter what part of the country or countries, we all seem to be struggling in some way or the other. So so tired of these -temps and wind chills. Not going to check accuweather any more. They can't get it right either. Or else they are trying to humor me- and then dump the (pardon) crap on me. NEXT week will be some warmer-RIGHT-let's do minus temps again. Oh-by the way - we are going to dump 4-8" of snow on you again this weekend.




They way it's going right now we won't be getting the horse trailer out of the garage come mid April when we first need it. There's a big pile/strip of snow (ie. ice underneath) across from the garage along the drive. Can't back a truck up and hitch and pull out a trailer in that small a space. Praying the March lion (in a few days) goes out the meekest lamb-lots of sun and warmer temps



(I'll even take some rain-as long as it doesn't FREEZE after!). Oh gosh-I'm blue (with cold and in spirit).


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 26, 2015)

Night before last we had about an inch of snow, on top of some extremely wet ground from thawing of previous 4" of snow. That little bit melted yesterday (woohoo refill all the water tubs--get more hay in) and last night we got another 7" -- still snowing a little. This is looking like it will blow out (NE winds 20mph) in about 3-4 hrs. For those of us in the "southern" states, even this amount is extreme as the areas are not equipped as the northern areas who have this all winter.

Gotta say that VDOT and the all the cities have been doing a really good job of keeping the roads as well as they can. But only primary and main secondaries are being addressed as they just don't have equipment/manpower for residential areas. We have many smaller bridges/overpasses that need constant attention. Schools were out all but one day last week and this week is a repeat. Most of the various city offices, courts, etc. were closed a couple of days. Might as well be as customers sure aren't on the roads for such things. Of course, phone calls are stopped but, most things can wait a couple days without issue -- really, it can.

Still, two weeks of snow is soooooo much more tolerable than two or more months!

JUST NEEDED TO VENT....LOL. I had a minor frozen water line issue last week. Thaw, and heavier re-wrap has been enough to keep more of those problems at bay, so far. Hope everyone else has been so fortunate!


----------



## bevann (Feb 26, 2015)

More snow here 1-4 inches expected.Still snowing as of 11 AM and we already have several inches and it is coming down sideways.Just got in from doing all critters.In until about 5 PM for feeding.Only 1 old gelding in all day and 1 older mare at night.Other 3 are in to eat then back out with lots of hay,heated water and nice big sheltered run in sheds and in to feed grain AM&PM.Still have heat and water and plenty of food so things are good.Just need to get rid of this bad cold so I can get to back therapy.Decided not to go on Fri and infect anybody.Lots of OJ and Thera Flu.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 4, 2015)

The problem here is simple - it's the back and forth and the up and down! Bad, BAd and more BAD!

I can deal with cold - if it stayed cold. NOT when it's 70* one day, then 13*, then back up to 65*. I dressed for cold the other day - simply because I was expecting it and it DID start out that way. Wasn't long and the layers had to come off - but the way they were layered - didn't work so well. And didn't stay warm nearly long enough... I have to say - very tired of my hands being so cold all the time (even at work!), but I'm not dealing w/ bad cracks or hangnails this year. I feel for you that are!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 4, 2015)

4 to 8 inches of snow predicted for tonight. UGH. On top of the ice storm we just had. My gates are all frozen shut. My son climbs over to get the feed and water to my critters. My dogs can hardly stand up on the ice to take a poop and now this snow storm is predicted. Already had school closed one day this week and 2 days with delayed start and now I am sure tomorrow will be closed with this forecast. Going to be a tough day today preparing the cow feed in advance and backing the feed mixer around on all this ice with rain on top of it. getting uber tired of the cold. I can't imagine living up north... this is about all I can stand.


----------



## bevann (Mar 4, 2015)

More snow predicted here for Th&Fri and really cold temps again.Not ready for this again.Got diagnosed on Tuesday with bronchitis and pneumonia-told to rest and take it easy.YEAH RIGHT!!Tell that to the animals.tole doc I would do the best I could.Left all4 outside last night except 1 old guy.Less stall cleaning.Hope it is not extreme cold-all 4 outside horses have great shelter and heated buckets and hay racks.I've got to get better ASAP.Hurry up spring


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 4, 2015)

bevann said:


> More snow predicted here for Th&Fri and really cold temps again.Not ready for this again.Got diagnosed on Tuesday with bronchitis and pneumonia-told to rest and take it easy.YEAH RIGHT!!Tell that to the animals.tole doc I would do the best I could.Left all4 outside last night except 1 old guy.Less stall cleaning.Hope it is not extreme cold-all 4 outside horses have great shelter and heated buckets and hay racks.I've got to get better ASAP.Hurry up spring


O my goodness that is terrible that you are ill. Hope you get on the correct medicine to recover quickly.

Sleet and ice just moved in here this morning. Wind is howling and wind chill is -8. I think it is supposed to be over by tomorrow. Still haven't got my onions planted! Hasn't been a pretty day for me to play in the garden in quite a while. Ranger's driving lessons are at a stand still just now. The daffodil spikes are paralyzed at 3" tall.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 4, 2015)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Bevann





Sounds like everyones winter with the temps going up and down then to freezing has been a lot like the summer here. Its usually out of control "hot" but we really didn't get a summer at all this year. There were several days that felt like winter here during our hottest month.

I have come to accept that summer is almost over here now , and seeing what you have all been thru with the snow and freezing temps , Im sending you all what ever summer sunshine is left here.

hoping spring is upon you all soon


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 5, 2015)

Bevann, sure hope you are feeling better soon.

Wish we could just fast forward into complaints about the heat! Really, I can sweat better than shiver.........if we just get enough rain to keep the pastures from totally drying up, I'm good!!

We had 73 temps yesterday, barely 37 today and some kind of winter crap tonight. It has rained all day and we may get sleet or snow, just a little but then the freeze and so on and on and ON.......water tubs all full, the pastures are a mess with so much water on them, everyone fed and I'm gonna have a nice drink of the adult variety!! I'm tired of winter.


----------

